# E-Brompton challenger from Flit



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2019)

It's the new Flit folding e bike. 






Comes with integrated lights and its a grand cheaper than the Brompton. Battery is in the frame so no extra piece to carry.
https://www.t3.com/news/flit-16-folding-electric-bike-review
What do we think?


----------



## shingwell (31 Jul 2019)

Designed by Picasso?


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2019)

It is a bit cubist now you come to mention it. Can't be a bad thing.


----------



## sheddy (31 Jul 2019)

I like it and would plunge in, but the single speed gearing is putting me off.

https://www.bikebiz.com/flit-16-e-bike-from-ex-jaguar-engineer-launches/


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2019)

sheddy said:


> I like it and would plunge in, but the single speed gearing is putting me off.
> 
> https://www.bikebiz.com/flit-16-e-bike-from-ex-jaguar-engineer-launches/


Is it such a disadvantage bearing in mind all the plusses over the Brompton?
I guess the other downside is battery life but it's a so much neater design than the brommie.


----------



## slowridr (2 Sep 2019)

I've just joined this forum because I was curious about other people's opinions on this.

I test rode the prototype yesterday in Bristol and really liked it. Honestly, it rides as well as a non-electric Brompton, folds almost as small, considering it's a prototype that's been hawked around most of the country for months it seems to be durable, I rattled it over some cobbles and it felt tight, the people even seem nice (I've no connection). The slide-in battery is a far better solution than Brompton's bag and obviously during the Kickstarter it's far cheaper.

You can't fit a hub gear like a Brompton because the motor is there obviously, but the motor takes care of starting and hills and the single gear is chosen so you can easily cruise at 25kph even with the motor off. I do wonder if range might be a bit of an issue - I'm a bigger rider so any time it's heaving me away from standstill or up a hill I'm going to be draining juice faster than someone lighter, and 30 miles or so isn't a lot (by my standards).

But then if I'm using it to pop to the shops and into town instead of the car... can't quite decide whether I want one or not.


----------



## pedalin (12 Sep 2019)

slowridr said:


> I've just joined this forum because I was curious about other people's opinions on this.
> 
> I test rode the prototype yesterday in Bristol and really liked it. Honestly, it rides as well as a non-electric Brompton, folds almost as small, considering it's a prototype that's been hawked around most of the country for months it seems to be durable, I rattled it over some cobbles and it felt tight, the people even seem nice (I've no connection). The slide-in battery is a far better solution than Brompton's bag and obviously during the Kickstarter it's far cheaper.
> 
> ...



Did you go ahead with the Kickstarter backing in the end, Slowridr? I didn't get a chance to test the Flit-16 myself but decided to take a chance on it. It does look very well put together and as you say the team behind it seem like a great bunch.


----------



## slowridr (23 Sep 2019)

pedalin said:


> Did you go ahead with the Kickstarter backing in the end, Slowridr? I didn't get a chance to test the Flit-16 myself but decided to take a chance on it. It does look very well put together and as you say the team behind it seem like a great bunch.


Yes, decided I'd give it a go - initially at the £1500 level and then managed to step down to a cheaper level because some other pledges were cancelled. 

Haven't picked my colour or accessories yet, interested to see how the mudguards work.


----------



## pedalin (28 Sep 2019)

slowridr said:


> Yes, decided I'd give it a go - initially at the £1500 level and then managed to step down to a cheaper level because some other pledges were cancelled.
> 
> Haven't picked my colour or accessories yet, interested to see how the mudguards work.



Oh yes, I did the same! 

I've gone for the blue and ordered a set of mudguards, despite them still being in development. The luggage options look class too but I had to draw the line somewhere. 

Looking forward to delivery.


----------



## slowridr (1 Oct 2019)

pedalin said:


> Oh yes, I did the same!
> 
> I've gone for the blue and ordered a set of mudguards, despite them still being in development. The luggage options look class too but I had to draw the line somewhere.
> 
> Looking forward to delivery.


Excellent! I went for the orange - mostly for visibility, and also because I like orange. The blue is nice but not really 'me' and although I like the grey I suspect a lot of them will be grey. I might have gone for the mudguards if they'd posted up some pictures; I can't work out how they're going to fit them without impeding the fold or wheeling while folded.


----------



## cwrwcwrw (4 Oct 2019)

slowridr said:


> Excellent! I went for the orange - mostly for visibility, and also because I like orange. The blue is nice but not really 'me' and although I like the grey I suspect a lot of them will be grey. I might have gone for the mudguards if they'd posted up some pictures; I can't work out how they're going to fit them without impeding the fold or wheeling while folded.





Cycleops said:


> It's the new Flit folding e bike.
> 
> View attachment 477870
> 
> ...


It's the same weight as a non- electric Brompton so range shouldn't be an issue - if it runs out you're just pedalling as if you were on a Brompton. A little cheeky plus for me is the battery is easily removable and can be re charged on the train. I've ordered one and know the designer David Turpin - he;ll like the Cubist mention!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

You are not allowed to take electric bikes on trains.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You are not allowed to take electric bikes on trains.


Not correct.

From the National Rail Conditions of Travel:

Unless prohibited by a Train Company’s individual cycle policy, cycles of the electric-assist pedal cycle type may be carried on trains provided that they are similar in size to a traditional cycle. Power assisted cycles without traditional cycle-style pedals, or with oversized dimensions cannot be carried.

In any event, the Flit doesn't even look powered!


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Oct 2019)

Flying Dodo said:


> Not correct.
> 
> From the National Rail Conditions of Travel:
> 
> ...



And in any, any, event, if you fold it it ceases to be classed as a bicycle and becomes luggage.


----------

